# General > Pets Corner >  Dog Advice

## the charlatans

Does any one have any advice on what to do with my poor dog?

Next doors bitch is in heat and my poor wee doggy has been beside himself last night and today.

Apart from the obvious - actual doggy relations or a cold bucket of water or taking him away for the day - does anyone have any ideas?  

He's driving me nuts whining and woofing to be out, woofing to be in, whining again.  I'm almost tempted to set him up on a doggy date with her, but i don't think her owner would be too chuffed!  Thankfully he's never mastered howling.

----------


## Gus

Your (and your dog's)unfortunate predicament reminded me of a certain film I saw not too long ago.  

It's not practical advice at all, but if you have a warped sense of humour, go watch "Van Wilder"!

Good luck and I hope it abates soon.

----------


## changilass

My votes with the bucket of water - works every time with hubby ::

----------


## neepnipper

Is your dog neutered? If not, then that's the answer.

----------


## the charlatans

He's not neutered, well not yet anyway. I was going to as soon as he was old enough but the vet said that if he wasn't running away or being nasty then he didn't really need to be - or words to that effect.  

He's a nice dog, he's just got a bit of doggy loving on his mind. (trying to be clean here , nudge nudge, wink wink)

och well, i was hoping for an old wives tale of some sort, other than a cold bucket of water! 

here puppy puppy, i've got a nice surprise for you.... splash!
cheers folks

----------


## Liz

> He's not neutered, well not yet anyway. I was going to as soon as he was old enough but the vet said that if he wasn't running away or being nasty then he didn't really need to be - or words to that effect.  
> 
> He's a nice dog, he's just got a bit of doggy loving on his mind. (trying to be clean here , nudge nudge, wink wink)
> 
> och well, i was hoping for an old wives tale of some sort, other than a cold bucket of water! 
> 
> here puppy puppy, i've got a nice surprise for you.... splash!
> cheers folks



I was told the same thing by a Vet many years ago and didn't get my young dog neutered only for him to need an emergency operation for prostatitis (which only happens in unneutered dogs) when he was 12 years old and he was very, very ill!

So I have always made sure that my dogs are neutered now as it is much kinder and better for their health. Physical and emotional!!!

----------


## brandy

im trying to get the vet to  neuter my husband.. but for some reason he finds it unethical.. i keep looking at my belly .. and thinking.. hmmm ... does the cold water really work?!

----------


## the charlatans

well he's still annoying. poor thing, it must be awful when your hormones are telling you to breed and your nasty evil owner won't let you!
it should only be a pain for another week as we'll have moved before the next door bitch is in season again and the new house has cats.

we have always considered getting him neutered, but had held off as he'd never been in close proximity to female doggies and it had never been a problem.  Plus we've got the chance to breed him which we are keen to do as he's got a lovely nature (normally) so he's got a reprive for a while.  I'll put up and shut up for now. and when the vet suggests it he's going for the chop!

as for your husbands, yes, put some ice in that bucket of water, that'll sort them! ::

----------


## the charlatans

Finally, doggy Charlatans has stopped lusting over the next door bitch.  Its much more peaceful in my house now and life has gone back to normal!

Love is a powerful thing..........

well, he said he loved her but don't all men? he won't respect her in the morning thats for sure. ::  

as for your husbands out there, just wait a while and it might subside. doubtful but it might.

----------


## brandy

*giggles* found the perfect solution for hubbies this morning.. it came in teh guise of the 3 1/2 year old walking in .. and demanding to know what was going on!!! and why we were not helping him build his train set!
*rotfl*

----------


## gary.b

> So I have always made sure that my dogs are neutered now as it is much kinder and better for their health. Physical and emotional!!!


Liz, Sorry I've really got to disagree with that statement, I've known many intact dogs live to old age without any problems. There's no evidence that a dog is "better emotionally" by being neutered.

----------


## Liz

> Liz, Sorry I've really got to disagree with that statement, I've known many intact dogs live to old age without any problems. There's no evidence that a dog is "better emotionally" by being neutered.


No probs Gary.b. You are perfectly entitled to your opinion.

I'm sure there are many intact dogs who do  live to an old age but having seen how ill my 12 year old dog was after an emergency castration I would prefer not to take the risk.

Also there is evidence to show that neutered dogs are, on the whole, calmer than those not neutered . After all it must be frustrating for dogs who have those hormones surging through their bodies and are not allowed to 'release themselves'! 

I know your dogs are very well cared for and respect your opinion but we will agree to disagree on this matter shall we?

Every owner has to make the decision which is best for them and their dog and all I was doing was giving my opinion for what it's worth!

----------


## gary.b

> No probs Gary.b. You are perfectly entitled to your opinion.
> 
> I'm sure there are many intact dogs who do  live to an old age but having seen how ill my 12 year old dog was after an emergency castration I would prefer not to take the risk.
> 
> Also there is evidence to show that neutered dogs are, on the whole, calmer than those not neutered . After all it must be frustrating for dogs who have those hormones surging through their bodies and are not allowed to 'release themselves'! 
> 
> I know your dogs are very well cared for and respect your opinion but we will agree to disagree on this matter shall we?
> 
> Every owner has to make the decision which is best for them and their dog and all I was doing was giving my opinion for what it's worth!


Liz thats cool as long as people know its your opinion and not medical fact, I'm of the opinion that if it ain't broke don't fix it. 
I'm happy to disagree on this one, cheers.

----------


## the charlatans

Hey Garyb, what kinda dog is your aviater? 

as for neutering, my opinion is we will do it under direction from the Vet

Had a springer spaniel called Sam, who was nuts and did calm down after the chop. he did however cost us lots in vets bills as he ate a raw potato once which blocked his intistine. poor Sam, he was a bit stupid. first in the queue for love, last for brains.

current dog, Quattro a Lakeland terrier, has a great nature, mostly obedient and has only had 2 episodes of a nearby bitch in heat as previously we didn't live near to female dogs. he was more of a pain than nasty or disruptive. he cost us alot in vet bills earlier this year when he mashed up a gland in his mouth and had to go the vet school in Glasgow to get sorted. He's fine now.  The first question i asked of the vet when he got his set of injections was about neutering and she said - at that time - she didn't think it necessary as he wasn't a pain and running off all the time etc.

Its a dogs life!

----------


## gary.b

Hi,
He's just a black terrier pup, before anyone considers neuturing for behaviour problems ask the vet for a tardac injection which simulates castration and lasts 4-6 weeks worth a try to see if its going work.

----------

